# Edge Magazine releases Top 100 games of all time list



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 30, 2017)

Pfffffft

No Doom 2? Rigged.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 30, 2017)

I have only played 42 of them...

As usual, some of these are questionable to say the least.


----------



## migles (Aug 30, 2017)

i give this list a 2/10
-too much fucked up
-no way BOTW is the best game of all time (so far) nintendo paid it off
-no sanic gaemz

here's a list of the worst lists of all time (WIP):
#1: this list


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

Incoming comment war for all the people saying x game should be higher than y.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2017)

Dissapointingly, only around 56/100.
Even so, no Sonic at all... really?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2017)

This list is awful. So many games here don't belong, and so many are missing. No Smash Bros, Sonic or Pokemon? FF12 is their "best" FF game? 

7/10 too much water.

;O;


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 30, 2017)

how the fuck is botw 1st place this list is full of bias

17/100 games played


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2017)

Also--all games from 2017 should be barred from lists like these. The Last Guardian and Horizon are sitting pretty high, when it's likely just because the writers for the magazine recently enjoyed them. Games need more than a few months to see if they stand the test of time.

EDIT: there's a clear FromSoft/Souls bias, BOTW is too high, no Sonic games. I usually let lists like this slide, but this one just seems to be even more glaringly wrong than others that I've seen.

Edit x2: Her Story is on there. Literally invalidated the whole list with that pick.

Super edit: I've played 40 of those games. And I just noticed--no Final Fantasy VI. Wowza.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

I haven't even played a quarter of the games on that list ._. (I counted 23)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 30, 2017)

Played 32 of those lol


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2017)

Not legit, missing Hong Kong 97.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 30, 2017)

Fire Emblem Fates should be higher on the list


----------



## thewarhammer (Aug 30, 2017)

No Megaman and Sonic? And how can Fez be "better" than The Witcher 3 for example? How the fuck...


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2017)

How old were the people that made this list by the way? Most of these look to be releases from the last 15 years, with outliers such as Ocarina of Time. I'm probably younger than them and I've played games older than they are.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> And I just noticed--no Final Fantasy VI. Wowza.


This hurt my feelings a lot.
Also, no Chrono Trigger.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 30, 2017)

They chose to include Final Fantasy 12 and not any of the other FF games?
Already at 97 this list lost all credibility.
And while I do love BotW, I don't think it's the best game of all time. Maybe the best Zelda game. *Maybe.*


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 30, 2017)

Zelda BOTW should not be number 1 in my opinion. And there is NO other FF aside from 12 on that list which is just dumb. At least there is persona tho (but again no P3 or P5). No SMT games. Alot of the games on that list were mainline series entries, so i am not surprised by the rankings.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 30, 2017)

Any list of best games is subjective. This could never be my list.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 30, 2017)

Woo I've played 80/100 of these! I need to get out more...
Lists are lists, only your own list would ever make sense. Couple of eye-openers on here for sure but mostly a good set of games!


----------



## thewarhammer (Aug 30, 2017)

It hurts me seeing a game like Vanquish behind games like The Witness and Kerbal Space Program.

It's really easy to see this list as a total bullshit when you can't see something like Chrono Trigger on it. But of course, it has Her Story. And Fez. And Nidhogg. And Towerfall Ascension...


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2017)

> and each game had to stand up today rather than making the cut for reasons of nostalgia or historic significance.



The more I read it, the more I'm getting annoyed. So Sonic 2, Super Mario World, Street Fighter 2 Turbo, Mortal Kombat 1-3 or Trilogy, Mario Kart 64, Super Smash Bros. Melee, those games don't stand up today? Again to the age of these listmakers, these relatively young games stand up because most are in an era where graphics are pretty well off, and story is probably given more investment, but the basic foundation of gameplay stretches far beyond, I don't know, 1997? And 8-bit/16-bit graphics, a lot of them hold up today, getting lost in the level designs of classic Sonic games and the scope of Super Mario World. 

And I didn't even bring up Pokemon, my bread and butter, but I don't want to type a rant for something like this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Super Mario World,


Super Mario World is number 16


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Super Mario World is number 16



My mistake then, Super Mario Bros 3, how about that?


----------



## SLiV3R (Aug 30, 2017)

I dont like Edge. But this list makes sense. One of my all time favorites, Spelunky is at 37


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm not seeing Mario Galaxy 1 on here... it was better than the second one.
(Also, how is Minecraft better than friggin MARIO 64) This list ain't reliable. As said before, NO SONIC. And BOTW isn't the best game ever.
EDIT: I'm also noticing a real lack of N64... So many great games, but there's only like one on there


----------



## Bu2d85 (Aug 30, 2017)

They took a bunch of games and pulled their name out of a hat. This list is trash with no thought involved at all, but we are talking about it so they are making money. I guess that's what really counts.


----------



## SnAQ (Aug 30, 2017)

34/100.

Best list ever, no shitty Sonic games at all!


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 30, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> *I'm not seeing Mario Galaxy 1 on here... it was better than the second one.*
> (Also, how is Minecraft better than friggin MARIO 64) This list ain't reliable. As said before, NO SONIC. And BOTW isn't the best game ever.




No lol

Galaxy 2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Galaxy 1


----------



## CMDreamer (Aug 30, 2017)

Many of those games shouldn't had to be on the list, and many, many others are missing...

Don't know about the facts considered to put a game on the list, but they really need to play some games and stop playing junk ones.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 30, 2017)

edit:
please don't read...

please...

noooo



hexagon first? it's not even a game to me. how can it compare or even be an entry in the list compared to great game with actual things to do ?
I didn't even read the rest of the list, seeing that this game is considered the best one _of all time_ ..... it means all others are trash and you shouldn't even know/play them. good to know.


----------



## ut2k4master (Aug 30, 2017)

Cyan said:


> hexagon first? it's not even a game to me. how can it compare or even be an entry in the list compared to great game with actual things to do ?
> I didn't even read the rest of the list, seeing that this game is considered the best one _of all time_ ..... it means all others are trash and you shouldn't even know/play them. good to know.


its #100, not 1


----------



## Cyan (Aug 30, 2017)

oops, let me hide in a hole....
(I'm used to "first at the top" lol)


I played 39/100 (not completed all of them, just already played once).
No final fantasy 6 or Xenogears or secret of mana?


----------



## DrayanoX (Aug 30, 2017)

Dota 2 better than League of Legends ? Those guys really wants to start WW3


----------



## Issac (Aug 30, 2017)

I detailed it in a blog post, but I've played 35/100, owning a few more of them but haven't tried them out yet.
I don't agree with much of this list. I really enjoyed Her Story, but it would never go near a top 100 list for me. No Chrono, No FF except FF12...


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 30, 2017)

30/100


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 30, 2017)

Issac said:


> I detailed it in a blog post, but I've played 35/100, owning a few more of them but haven't tried them out yet.
> I don't agree with much of this list. I really enjoyed Her Story, but it would never go near a top 100 list for me. No Chrono, No FF except FF12...


Its a magazine top 100, what did you expect?


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Aug 30, 2017)

Whilst there are a few games that genuinely belong, the vast majority simply have no place. Whilst a lot may have been good games at the time, I wouldn't even place them amongst best games of their era.

Probably the worst and least accurate best games list ever.

Whilst this is my opinion (and the list was likely made based on the opinion of one individual at Edge, with a limited games list no less ) my opinion is much closer to the majority,  which a best games of all time would / should represent.

Not really the best games of all time if 5 billion people aren't fussed on them, but one guys loves them.

E.T. in top 5?


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 30, 2017)

Eh, lists like these seem pointless to me. Totally subjective.

That, and 'best 100 games of all time' is just way too ambitious of a list...

also how did Super Hexagon even make it on to the list


----------



## ut2k4master (Aug 30, 2017)

86/100


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 30, 2017)

how can it have that garbage Super Mario 3D World but not mario sunshine
i have so many other complaints
whoever made this list was smoking crack


----------



## Chizko (Aug 30, 2017)

25/100 finished, 33/100 played.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 30, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> how can it have that garbage Super Mario 3D World but not mario sunshine
> i have so many other complaints
> whoever made this list was smoking crack


Or works for Nintendo


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 30, 2017)

No fallout games?!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 30, 2017)

I've lived for 26 years. Sure, it may not be a lot compared to some other members of this great community, but I do believe that you see some things in 26 years of life.

Not once, in those 26 years of lifetime, have I squirted hot coffee out of my nose, and made a full embarrassment out of myself in public, as well as having burned my sinus, which is quite painful at the moment. *Until today*. I might go to the hospital later. 

To summarize, my point is very simple: 

*Who the actual fuck created this list?*

Thank you for reading.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 30, 2017)

they included final fantasy XII on the list but not final fantasy VI. fire emblem fates but not awakening, metal gear solid 5 but not 1 or 3, they also didn't include chrono trigger and Kerbal Space Program is in a better position than link to the past.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 30, 2017)

I've played 68/100.

Must try harder


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course gbatemp doesn't like this ranking, the edge put BOTW at #1 game of all time when gbatemp gave it a 7.5. the real list for best games should start with these two imo:
1. Sonic 06
2. Bubsy 3d

Any other suggestions for what should be third, fourth, etc.?


----------



## RobXcore (Aug 30, 2017)

No SC:BroodWar? Fuck dat shit lol


----------



## Reploid (Aug 30, 2017)

There is doom reboot, but not real thing? Idiots


----------



## szymon170 (Aug 30, 2017)

Why do you say that Sonic should be somewhere in this list, why does it deserve that title?
o h   t h e   f l a m e   w a r   t h a t   w i l l   b e g i n   s o o n


----------



## Windaga (Aug 30, 2017)

That's certainly an interesting list. I don't disagree or agree with any of the locations, though I find it interesting that there are some titles that have objectively better iterations - if it's not counting nostalgia or historic value, why is Bomberman on this list and not one of it's many, objectively better sequels? I mean even the remake is better than the  original in literally every way  That doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 30, 2017)

BOTW is in the right spot.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Aug 30, 2017)

No Sonic 1, 2 or even Adventure?



*TRIGGERED *


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 30, 2017)

9/100 not bad although that list is a bit comprehended


----------



## YuseiFD (Aug 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Incoming comment war for all the people saying x game should be higher than y.


But X-com was shit compared to Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

People will always moan if they don't see their fav game in Top. 100 or lower than #1.
This is their magazine and their Top 100, stop losing your shit people.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 30, 2017)

This list was created by Satan.


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 30, 2017)

Obviously paid off list

Persona 4 golden and not Persona 5?
Breath of the wild? really? OoT is the top of Zelda's franchise afaik
no Sonic? no Pokemon main franchise? no Kirby?

old retro games are obviously missing - Secret\shit of the monkey island? Lego Racers? Little Fighter 2? project M.U.G.E.N? Cave Story (not really considered a full retro but more of an indie, still)? Quake 3 Arena?

even more biased - no TCG franchises...  Yu-Gi-Oh/Magic the gathering?

and the worst crime of all - not including Diablo 2 there - that's like asking to called biased.


but some of the choices I really liked...

puting Super Meat Boy - clever
including any of the Persona series was a must, how small they are considered - they are big enough for best games of all times.
Half Life 2 and not 1 is a good choice, though Portal 1 and not 2 is not. Mass Effect 2 is a good choice

including OoT was a clear must, Hearthstone too - it saved their TCG opinion in gaming at all (the only TCG there I think), Far Cry 4 was a good choice too....

DoTA and LoL was a must - too much big of a MOBA, but I'd cut their choice to just DoTA seeing that it's impact is bigger and it was "more original", it will be like including Rock Band and not Guitar Hero (which they did) or Tetris Deluxe and not Tetris (the original) - I mean who had the bigger impact? the more original - the one who started it all, that's why I'd stick to DoTA 1 and not DoTA 2

also the lack of good racing games (Dirt franchise? F1? and no don't even consider Need for Speed) or car simulator (Project Cars????)

the lack of the best strategy game of all time - Red Alert franchise? 

they are sort of criminals imo


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Aug 30, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> This list was created by Satan.


Nah. I think it was made by people who don't know that there are other cool games to put into the list.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 30, 2017)

Surprisingly good list, though how Red Dead Redemption made even a top 10,000 i'll never know.
I'm not sure BOTW is the #1 game of all time, however it's definitely up there, and we all know it'd be a Zelda title at the #1 spot...so they at least did pick the best one.

Disturbing lack of some games, but I mean that's to be expected. Armored Core could prob replace RDR easily, Valkyria Chronicles needs a nice high spot too.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 30, 2017)

they forgot to put "Sponsored by:" in the list credits

This list is pure garbage, almost all the games are modern games.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 30, 2017)

Kinda shocked to not see Terraria on this list.

I have only played 12 of the games on this list. Not a big gamer.



Joe88 said:


> almost all the games are modern games.


I didn't realize super metroid was considered a modern game. I guess putting Pong on that list would help bring it into the retro era?



CallmeBerto said:


> This list was created by Satan.


Whoa, leave me out of this one.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 30, 2017)

What a crock of shit list.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2017)

Super Hexagon.

_*Super. Hexagon.*_

why


----------



## netovsk (Aug 30, 2017)

Too bad it's just their opinions and no idea why someone should care instead of making their own judgement.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 30, 2017)

The World Ends With You

Phoenix Wright

Ghost Trick


----------



## Friendsxix (Aug 30, 2017)

How did both Pokémon Red/Blue and Pokémon Gold/Silver not make that list? 

Also, to everyone complaining that the list is "biased" — of course it is. Please tell me how you make an objective list of the best of anything. Would you just go off of metacritic scores? 

Still, this list is a piece of shit regardless.


----------



## Windowlicker (Aug 30, 2017)

>No FFIX, FFVI and Mother 3 and Half-Life 1
>Bioshock at 83 and Earthbound at 67
>BOTW at 1
>No Zelda CDi games

These people don't deserve anything lmao.


----------



## eduall (Aug 30, 2017)

where is CRASH BANDICOOD???


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 30, 2017)

Just a daily reminder that people have shit taste in games.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2017)

Where are the other Uncharted games? They are phenomenal.


Hells Malice said:


> Surprisingly good list, though how Red Dead Redemption made even a top 10,000 i'll never know.


Are you saying Red Read Redemption isn't a good game?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 30, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Where are the other Uncharted games? They are phenomenal.
> 
> Are you saying Red Read Redemption isn't a good game?




trigglypuff!!! How I've haven't missed u.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 30, 2017)

Not a single Shin Megami Tensei, BlazBlue or Guilty Gear game. i'm disappointed.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 30, 2017)

I feel like this is 1 person's top 100 list. 

Anytime there is a legit vote on top 100 games of all time, the list it spits out is usually a lot easier to understand. 

With my US centric viewpoint out of the way, since this is a UK list maybe that's where some of the quirks come from?

I probably have played 80% of that list and most of them are fantastic games, some of them I would argue have no place anywhere near a top 100 list but that's just like my opinion.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Aug 30, 2017)

I feel like I should be unhappy about the fact that neither of the Nier games are on there. 
I mean...why?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 30, 2017)

no knack

fuck this list


----------



## Foxchild (Aug 30, 2017)

List does not contain Chrono Trigger.  List is invalid.


----------



## VitaType (Aug 30, 2017)

What is that even doing on a top 100 list? (I do like the _italic_ set games while beeing confused to find them on such a list due to the fact that there're so many great games. The non-_italic_ set games make me shake my head)


T-hug said:


> 100. Super Hexagon
> 99. _Her Story _(Awful acting. Dosn't deserves to be in the top 100. Great game, you should play it)
> 98. Super Monkey Ball
> 97. Final Fantasy XII
> ...



Nice to see this games on here (I wonder about the appearance of the _italic_ set games even if I enjoy to see them on such a list, but I'm okay with it)


T-hug said:


> 91. Puzzle Bobble
> 90. _F-Zero GX_
> 89. The Sims 3
> 85. StarCraft II
> ...


----------



## Cylent1 (Aug 30, 2017)

I cannot believe not 1 God of War game is in the list!
They must be smoking the under the kitchen sink designer drugs...
But I do agree on Zelda BOTW as #1!


----------



## Tokiri (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm offended because they put Persona 4 Golden instead of Persona 5


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 30, 2017)

#37 should be CRRRRAZY TAXI!!


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 30, 2017)

Did a ctrl+F and was disappointed that only @Tom Bombadildo made a 7/10 joke.

This is such a cheesy generic list though.  BotW best game of all time?  Alright Edge, pat yourself on the back.

I mean honestly though, what about BotW puts it 23 places higher than Horizon?


----------



## Beerus (Aug 30, 2017)

you know the list is fucking shit when there isnt Smash or pokemon


----------



## Mariko (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh - my - God ...

Who even gives a shit anymore? This biased, semi-recent crowd pleasing turd of a list should destroy any and all credibility Edge has left. Not that they are credible, or an authority on anything else than the sales of their useless magazine, but apparently there are still people out there who believe Edge is a thing to care about. Close this thread, please.


----------



## geodeath (Aug 30, 2017)

BOTW first? Seriously? It is not even the best Zelda game. Oh well, the hype train is still going on. In a few years time, it will get its rightful place between the other masterpieces, just like all the previous ones too. On another note, Limbo, Doom (2016), Rock Band 3, Hearthstone, Dota and Splatoon? GTFO!!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 30, 2017)

I probably played 3-8 of these, i don't even go outside much

wait a minute wtf have i been doing then?


----------



## Zabhahs (Aug 30, 2017)

how did ocarina of time get so high, f zero gx so low and somehow pacman is higher than hyper light drifter. What a list, some of these games are veeeery odd choices


----------



## drenal (Aug 30, 2017)

No GTA:SA? gay


----------



## ScriptKiddie (Aug 30, 2017)

dude, worst list of all time. gtbh. Imo, all generes should have their own list to be fair.


----------



## rensenware (Aug 30, 2017)

VVVVVV should have been on that list instead of super hexagon.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 30, 2017)

I was expecting to have played less of those games. I've played 90 on that list.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Abu_Senpai said:


> Zelda BOTW should not be number 1 in my opinion. And there is NO other FF aside from 12 on that list which is just dumb. At least there is persona tho (but again no P3 or P5). No SMT games. Alot of the games on that list were mainline series entries, so i am not surprised by the rankings.



Did you read EDGE's review? They had serious hard ons that could not be quelled for BOTW.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 30, 2017)

It's a large ad.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 30, 2017)

The Witcher III is placed at number 56? The Witcher III is beautifully crafted, the most impressive, and most "soul-grabbing" game I have ever played. It does not belong at 56. I personally believe it was better than Breath of the Wild. I would give the game the number one spot. It certainly did not deserve 56.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 30, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> The Witcher III is placed at number 56? The Witcher III is beautifully crafted, the most impressive, and most "soul-grabbing" game I have ever played. It does not belong at 56. I personally believe it was better than Breath of the Wild. I would give the game the number one spot.* It certainly did not deserve 56*.



Opinions


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 30, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Opinions


Yes, that is exactly what my comment was. Thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## Zense (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't care about the subjective aspect to this list so I won't complain about X game not making the cut.

However, this list has problems on a fundamental basis, as others have commented. It's simply because it goes against its own guidelines, several times (!). It clearly states that historical impact and nostalgia counts for nothing, which woulda been fine if they'd manage to stick to that. I'll give my examples of confusing and contradictory choices:

1. Any of the games that has a clearly better remake - RE4, SotC, ICO, TLoZ OoT/MM/WW, FFXII, Skyrim, TLoU, CoD4, Okami and there are probably some I missed... You might ask why they should bother writing Resident Evil 4 HD Remake. Here are my reasons: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Ultra Street Fighter IV. These are simply upgraded versions of already great games. MK8D isn't even an HD remake. It re-adds the feature of 2 items.... Basically, this list is inconsistent.

2. Tetris - They said historical impact doesn't count so... find a more polished version then. Don't you dare telling me this is the definitive version to play..

3,4,5. Puzzle Bobble, Bomberman, Puyo Puyo - Same reason as Tetris

63. Sleeping Dogs: Cop and Friends - This is not a very prestigious list..

And there are games I'm not familiar with, though I do question some of the other choices like:

Dota 2 AND LoL - Are they THAT different??... Then again there's 3x Souls games and 3x 3D Mario games. I guess Dota 2 and LoL are at least as different from each other as those are.

Splatoon vs Splatoon 2 - Do any fans complain about the first being better? Maybe the sequel is too recent?

Anyway, making a list without accounting for historical impact is nice because it gives unexperienced gamers a quick idea about older games they might be able to enjoy instead of having themselves play games that simply haven't aged well.

However, this also means this list requires more frequent updates as better iterations/sequels of games come out, like what they've done with Doom, and, what (I imagine) they'll have to do with Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate when World releases.


----------



## MasterViper81 (Aug 30, 2017)

I feel like they didn't try very hard.


----------



## HCartin (Aug 31, 2017)

Did I make a reeeeeally quickly look, or there's no DK at all? 
God.......


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I was expecting to have played less of those games. I've played 90 on that list.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



LOL it is definitely is hard to quell hard ons, so now it makes sense then as to why BOTW was #1. Dont get me wrong it is a great game but definitely not worth the number 1 spot.


----------



## markehmus (Aug 31, 2017)

boo , crap list


----------



## rensenware (Aug 31, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> LOL it is definitely is hard to quell hard ons, so now it makes sense then as to why BOTW was #1. Dont get me wrong it is a great game but definitely not worth the number 1 spot.


I'd disagree, personally. It's the only game I've played where you can play it for hundreds of hours and not have it get old.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 31, 2017)

jupitteer said:


> I'd disagree, personally. It's the only game I've played where you can play it for hundreds of hours and not have it get old.



That is a Fair point. But this just proves why these "video game ranking lists" should be taken with a grain of salt. I usually look through them for a laugh to see which games other people rank as top tier which i would call crap tier. I think wayyyyyyyy too many people take these rankings as biblical prophecies and just need to relax and understand that "all that matters is how, THEY themselves perceive said games". Debating why or why not a game is good is okay since its healthy. But outright slamming someone for ranking a game which you like isn't. (at least in my opinion)

I personally dont rank games in a numerical format. But instead i just categorize them under one of the following:

*Amazing *E.G Persona/Final Fantasy/GTA/ Zelda BOTW etc..........

*Great *E.G God of war Series

*Good *E.G Just Dance Series

*Okay *E.G Monster hunter Series

*Dont like it at all *E.G The Legend of Heroes Trails in the Sky Trilogy

*Absolute trash* (NOT come across a really shitty game yet) Although i hear Shaq Fu is hated.... 

Also The games i listed in the examples above are my own personal preferences which i get many will disagree with but that is cool.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 31, 2017)

This list is trash.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2017)

I like this list better.
At least it has Chrono Trigger.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Aug 31, 2017)

no jak and dexter or crash bandicoot? smh


----------



## sj33 (Aug 31, 2017)

People should also understand that 'best games' and 'most important games' are different things. The while both are subjective to an extent, the latter requires a demonstratable impact on game development.

So for me, a top 5 most important games list would include games like Doom, Super Mario 64, Street Fighter 2, Ocarina of Time etc. even if they are not my personal favourite games.


----------



## anhminh (Aug 31, 2017)

I stop reading at Fates because I know Nintendo pay for this list.

If anything Rune Factory 4 worth a spot more than that game ever could.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 31, 2017)

This list sucks.


----------



## sandytf (Aug 31, 2017)

Any list not including Lunar Silver Star Story Complete is simply invalid.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 31, 2017)

This list looks like a creation of a writer that doesn't even play videogames... FFXII as best FF game, Metal Gear Solid V TPP best MG game, LoZ BoTW as best game, and no Chrono Trigger? Maybe it's a good thing I've never heard of that magazine before...


----------



## gudenau (Aug 31, 2017)

Hmm, Xenoblade Chronicles it's a little low on that it's to me.


----------



## sj33 (Aug 31, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> This list looks like a creation of a writer that doesn't even play videogames... FFXII as best FF game, Metal Gear Solid V TPP best MG game, LoZ BoTW as best game, and no Chrono Trigger? Maybe it's a good thing I've never heard of that magazine before...


You've never heard of a 25 year old magazine with the second largest circulation of any gaming magazine in the world?

It's one thing to be upset because X favourite game isn't in the list - I don't agree with most of the list either, but why don't we explain why they should be there?


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Aug 31, 2017)

WTF is this piece of crap no Unreal of tournament 99? This game should be here and why no sonic the hedgehog 3????

Please someone help me i don't get this list!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 31, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Pfffffft
> 
> No Doom 2? Rigged.





BORTZ said:


> I have only played 42 of them...
> 
> As usual, some of these are questionable to say the least.



Agree - how the hell is Half-life 2 (originally release between 2004-2007) higher up than Minecraft - a game that's constantly being updated

[FYI in case you couldn't guess... these are MY most favorite games]


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2017)

Thats soooo stupid. 2 zelda games on the top 10, and we all know that not EVERYBODY likes botw that much.... but I guess they had to because if they didnt then they will be down a moment later.. damn I hate zelda fanboys.. (just for the record- I completed every zelda I had access to so i am a fan but I do respect others' opinions unlike many others..). I dont think it should be above gta v, minecraft (which is the best selling game ever for every plat it is on) and actually now that I looked on the list- it shouldnt be on top ten at all... it doesnt sell as good as them and only reason it has high score is because ZLDA DUH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> I like this list better.
> At least it has Chrono Trigger.


They didnt put in chrono trigger, but this hexagon game is on the list?? Wtf


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 31, 2017)

Hmm...there are things to like and to dislike on the list. The most positive is that there are indie titles on it. Like them or not, but I feel like a lot of lists only take picks from large studios.
The dislike is that they don't follow their own criteria of only including one entry in any series (or at least they're very loose with it). Super Mario land 3D isn't THAT different from SMG2, and I doubt all the souls games differ from each other enough to warrant so many entries.
Something I'm rather neutral about is the lack of innovators. Games like pong, wii sports, the original doom's and street fighter 2 can't really be excluded. Not because there aren't better games since then but because they paved the way for what came next.

So all in all, this comes across mostly as a personal preferences list (something akin to what I create at the end of each year). That would also explain some huge misses in genres (hardly any RTS, visual novel, run 'n gun FPS or even a mobile game on the list).


I'm at around 45 or 46 (have just played the original Mario kart 8...does that count?  ). But about half of these I just played probably less than halfway through...which includes BotW.


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 31, 2017)

why do all these review sites suck off botw so hard
like the game is pretty fun, but if that's the best game ever created then there's a pretty low standard for amazement


----------



## mario5555 (Aug 31, 2017)

This list is all kinds of ****.

Just a cursory glance shows too many newer (less than 5 year old) games on it.

Anything newer should have been disqualified until it had time to be looked back on critically and not be in a honeymoon period (BotW, Her Story, Hyper Light Drifter, Nidhogg?!?)

If they're going to fawn over newer titles then where's something like Shovel Knight which has been universally praised as a modern classic?

Did a search for two of the most well respected PC games System Shock 2 & Deus Ex and nothing, yet Bioshock is on the list which isn't nearly as revered is here and Dishonored places very high, a game that stands on the shoulders of those two seminal titles.

Doom 2016 makes it, but not Doom 1?

R Type Final is the best Shmup of all time....I seriously (and many others too) would disagree a lot.

Shadow of the Colossus lower ranked than Ico and Last Guardian(?) that is debatable (and I love Ico).

The Wind Waker at 31? and Why so many Zelda titles what was there 5 of them? Same with the Souls titles, why did we need (at least) 3 of them? They're all basically the same game...5 mario titles and they put Mario Maker (a game with limited appeal if you don't create a level) on there and again not what most consider the best game Mario 3?

Not disputing the quality of Bayonetta 2, but since when did I hear everyone raving about it in the last few years....yeah never, right.

I've seen better lists, and this isn't one of them.

Wow this list has some zingers on it, if they were *aiming for controversial they succeeded*, if they went for a quality list they failed..._*hard*_. (about 40% on the list are very debatable and not something that most would agree on *at all*)

Again too many newer titles on the list, took none of the classics into account that are still as highly playable and polished as they were when released, there's too much in recent memory and not what makes a good game represented here.


----------



## mario5555 (Aug 31, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I like this list better.
> At least it has Chrono Trigger.



Lists by consensus are ALWAYS better, see any of the lists on Gamefaqs that the community voted on you'll always get a better sense of the best games on any systems that way.


----------



## sj33 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thing is, the focus of Edge is in their name. They do have a focus on newer games because they focus on the bleeding edge. They launched in late 1994 with a specific focus on the then-upcoming 32-bit consoles and that set the tone for the magazine. They're also very developer-focused, bordering on being a trade magazine at times.

Their sister magazine, GamesMaster, is more aimed at the general gamer.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2017)

18. Rez Infinite

Wow, would not have expected this game to have made the list, and at number eighteen none the less.  These guys know what's up, this game is fucking amazing!_  Especially_ the VR mode in the Steam version.  It's everything the 80s/90s promised VR would be, and so much more.  The environments move to the music, and you get to be inside those environments.

Edit: A couple other notes, they included tons of Zelda games but only one TES game, and Morrowind is better than Skyrim.  Arkham City or Arkham Asylum are better than Arkham Knight.  Bastion is better than Transistor.  Almost like a number of games were chosen simply because they were more recent.  Opposite for Civilization where I find VI better than IV, lol.  League of Legends doesn't deserve top 100, along with a couple other nothing casual games they included.  Pretty good list otherwise.


----------



## pustal (Aug 31, 2017)

This is so subjective....


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

Zense said:


> I don't care about the subjective aspect to this list so I won't complain about X game not making the cut.
> 
> However, this list has problems on a fundamental basis, as others have commented. It's simply because it goes against its own guidelines, several times (!). It clearly states that historical impact and nostalgia counts for nothing, which woulda been fine if they'd manage to stick to that. I'll give my examples of confusing and contradictory choices:
> 
> ...



That's the thing though right (regarding point 1), a HD remake that is better will be the one the gamer plays as it will be on current gen consoles. MK8D isn't a remake as you said, it's a better MK8 which is different to the original, making sense as to why they wrote MK8D instead of MK8. The same goes for ultra street fighter but to a far lesser extent. 



Abu_Senpai said:


> LOL it is definitely is hard to quell hard ons, so now it makes sense then as to why BOTW was #1. Dont get me wrong it is a great game but definitely not worth the number 1 spot.



For me it does, and it seems I agree with most of EDGE's list bar tetris.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pustal said:


> This is so subjective....



How do you create an objective list of games?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sj33 said:


> Thing is, the focus of Edge is in their name. They do have a focus on newer games because they focus on the bleeding edge. They launched in late 1994 with a specific focus on the then-upcoming 32-bit consoles and that set the tone for the magazine. They're also very developer-focused, bordering on being a trade magazine at times.
> 
> Their sister magazine, GamesMaster, is more aimed at the general gamer.



I've had an EDGE for a while now, I can't agree more.


----------



## Zense (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> That's the thing though right (regarding point 1), a HD remake that is better will be the one the gamer plays as it will be on current gen consoles. MK8D isn't a remake as you said, it's a better MK8 which is different to the original, making sense as to why they wrote MK8D instead of MK8. The same goes for ultra street fighter but to a far lesser extent.


I agree with you that anyone looking to play these games would simply pick the most obvious choice: the remade versions, like RE4HD, TLoZWWHD etc.

However, I realise that I should've been more specific in not calling all of the better versions of these games "remakes". For example, how would you then justify them picking OoT (N64) rather than OoT 3D, which is objectively a better version to play for unfamiliar gamers, because of its added features while still retaining the core game. Sure the graphics and presentation got an overhaul, but it has tons of new features added too. Is MK8D more different from MK8, than what OoT3D is from OoT? The very same could be said for Majora's Mask.

Looking at their criteria, it seems like a fitting name for their list could have been "Top 100 games to play right now", however refering to my points from earlier, this wouldn't be correct in the current state of the list. Like, who in their right mind would tell someone unfamiliar with Bomberman that the best game to play right now is Bomberman NES? Unless, of course, that someone is stuck in the past - though most people aren't..


----------



## Stephano (Aug 31, 2017)

Okay, these are the problems i see.
1.) No Halo CE or Halo 2
2.) Halo 3 and SotC are way to low
3.) Bioshock is to low (I bring these 3 games up considering their longevity as well as nomination for game of the decade)
4.) Half life 1 (Some may argue its better than HL2. I like them evenly)
5.) No F.E.A.R.?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

Zense said:


> I agree with you that anyone looking to play these games would simply pick the most obvious choice: the remade versions, like RE4HD, TLoZWWHD etc.
> 
> However, I realise that I should've been more specific in not calling all of the better versions of these games "remakes". For example, how would you then justify them picking OoT (N64) rather than OoT 3D, which is objectively a better version to play for unfamiliar gamers, because of its added features while still retaining the core game. Sure the graphics and presentation got an overhaul, but it has tons of new features added too. Is MK8D more different from MK8, than what OoT3D is from OoT? The very same could be said for Majora's Mask.
> 
> Looking at their criteria, it seems like a fitting name for their list could have been "Top 100 games to play right now", however refering to my points from earlier, this wouldn't be correct in the current state of the list. Like, who in their right mind would tell someone unfamiliar with Bomberman that the best game to play right now is Bomberman NES? Unless, of course, that someone is stuck in the past - though most people aren't..



Very true. Keep in mind however, the typical EDGE reader would be a gaming enthusiast, not a casual gamer.


----------



## RadioShadow (Aug 31, 2017)

The problem with the list is some of the games are released on more than one console.

Take "Bomberman".  Are they really saying Bomberman for the NES is the best Bomberman version?  Judging by Tony's reaction below, I guess it is...




I would have put Bomberman '94 for the Turbografx, which is a fantastic 5 player game!

Wasn't expecting "Puyo Puyo" on that list, but again, which version are they talking about?  I could be really nerdy and point out it was released on the MSX & NES first, which was just a single player experience (well unless you hack the NES version).

I take it they mean the Arcade version (which used the same title as the MSX / NES) which spawned lots of ports, although I would have picked the Mega Drive version as a cheap version to pick up.

They should have used Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine, which is a mod of the Mega Drive Puyo Puyo. At least that version is more well known with extra features like passwords and better music, which make it a better choice.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> How do you create an objective list of games?


A raw numbers check. There might be some slight flaws to it, but surely the amount of people having a certain game MUST be the best, right? I mean...what could possibly go wrong? 

...

Next month in Edge:

The NEW best game of all time is...


Spoiler



Flappy birds


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> A raw numbers check. There might be some slight flaws to it, but surely the amount of people having a certain game MUST be the best, right? I mean...what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You could also survey a fuckload of people and post the average results.
In the end, the sum of infinite subjective opinions from a random sample should tend to an objective fact.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2017)

31 it seems, though a few more if you count those I played and gave up on (monster hunter and xenoblade for example) or those which were or have identikit sequels.

Prince of Persia made me most curious. Looking at it all although 3d platformers seem to have died on their arses, give or take Nintendo's occasional oft mediocre effort for Mario, the "action adventure" actually got surprisingly good in the controls stakes. Even the later, far worse in story and tone, games in the franchise did better here for me.

While I love Vanquish I am kind of surprised to see it there.

I am not sure how Final Fantasy 12 got there. I am one of the freaks which really likes it and would have to say of the post 6 series it does most represent what I reckon the devs were going for, however there are so many better choices for that sort of game. Equally if they can justify picking one game there then I am going to question how Demon's Souls, Dark Souls and Bloodborne can end up on one list.

The Zelda top spot pick is only going to serve to date this list so hard in about 3 months, if it has not already (I think most now seem in agreement it is a so so open world game, which is impressive considering the early stuff we saw made it look like a company trying their hand at a style unfamiliar to them which is also a noted money pit). Though [current mainline non London GTA] probably wants to be the entry there.

Splatoon? OK, I would have picked one of any number of fun team shooting multiplayer games over that. Speaking of multiplayer this list does seem to enjoy its competition based games, which is probably where it loses me the most as I like a good story over proving I am a faster head clicker or maths doer.

I think I have now managed to offend everybody that matters, though I might say while I like Resident Evil 4 it was 5's co-op that means that will be the one I mostly care to return to.

Quite a few indy games in that as well, I liked many of them but I am not sure I would list them in one like this as much as [play indy game of a given style]. Said titles also provided the two I had never heard of before now (Hyper Light Drifter and Inside), though several others on that I know the name of and probably dismissed when the aim of the game. Unless it is one I did not play no beat em ups either, or are we counting Dota and Hyper Light Drifter as those? Even with the historical significance and nostalgia provisos I reckon Streets of Rage 2 holds up to this day and could easily kick any number of those off the list.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> You could also survey a fuckload of people and post the average results.
> In the end, the sum of infinite subjective opinions from a random sample should tend to an objective fact.


How good are these random people? At times I wish I had never learned how games work as I pull them all apart when playing, others can still be entertained by things which really bother me. Going further a work exploring love and desire to create pretty things is going to mean nothing to me as neither of those mean anything to me -- at best it would be an exercise in anthropology. Going out into the world though it seems there are plenty which seek and enjoy such things.
Similarly I have never been moved by a game, not in the same way I have by TV, books, films (I would normally say TV/film but TV has done it by giving me dozens of hours to come to like a character/concept where film can only manage a fraction of that). It has come dangerously close at times but always manages to fumble it before now. Looking at films, TV, books and such many of their earlier efforts are stricken by similar problems (Lord of the Rings I find to be complete sappy drivel compared to things which followed it). It is getting better though so any day now I am expecting to find something, or maybe if I go play some things I am missing on this list.
A sample of a fuckload of people on what material to use for my new device is not going to be very useful. Make said sample include people with a suitable background and it becomes far more useful. What colour to make my device? No way do I want science and engineering types picking that (give or take them running a poll/test of random plebs/would be buyers and going with that, or multiple results if this is one of those pasta sauce things -- http://contentmarketinginstitute.com/2011/03/content-marketing-diversification/ ).

What about history? We occasionally get games panned in the US but praised in Europe, never mind Japan and all other combinations of the lot.
Related to the above what about your formative games? It has been seen repeatedly that many of the indy platformers, several of which are on this list, are homages to NES Mario in various forms. What happens when in about 3-4 years all those which grew up on minecraft have learned to code and that is their base game? Going back to regions then it has been seen American efforts at RPGs tend to be "I want to play dungeons and dragons but the computer is getting in my way" where Europe has vastly different ideas on how to set about it, and Japan does Kabuki theatre in game form or something.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 31, 2017)

13/100


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The Zelda top spot pick is only going to serve to date this list so hard in about 3 months, if it has not already (I think most now seem in agreement it is a so so open world game, which is impressive considering the early stuff we saw made it look like a company trying their hand at a style unfamiliar to them which is also a noted money pit).



What do you mean? Why would making it "so so open world" make the list dated? I'm having a hard time understanding your thought process.


----------



## pustal (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> How do you create an objective list of games?



You establish a well defined metric and you list according to it, even if that metric is score averages or reviewers consensus. If you don't have one this can as well be the guy who wrote the lists' top 100 personal favourite.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

pustal said:


> You establish a well defined metric and you list according to it, even if that metric is score averages or reviewers consensus. If you don't have one this can as well be the guy who wrote the lists' top 100 personal favourite.



Wouldn't that still be subjective? Seeing as how it's still based on many peoples personal opinions


----------



## pustal (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Wouldn't that still be subjective? Seeing as how it's still based on many peoples personal opinions



Those opinions are subjective, the list would not. Of course they had to add "according to..."


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

pustal said:


> Those opinions are subjective, the list would not. Of course they had to add "according to..."



I'm not sure I follow. Objectively it still wouldn't be the best due to the subjective nature of scoring.


----------



## pustal (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Wouldn't that still be subjective? Seeing as how it's still based on many peoples personal opinions



Those opinions are subjective, the list would not. Of course they had to add "according to...". A more objective thing if you want would be to define a score formula, that received inputs like "immersion", "design", "execution", "lasting appeal", etc, state the formula, run it on every title they analysed and compare it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheDarkGreninja said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Objectively it still wouldn't be the best due to the subjective nature of scoring.



Sorry, it posted before I finished for some reason. I meant it wouldn't be perfect but in my eyes, better than. A more objective evaluation would be what I just wrote in my finished comment.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> What do you mean? Why would making it "so so open world" make the list dated? I'm having a hard time understanding your thought process.


We see it all the time we overhyped games/games where many a reviewer seems to believe the hype, indeed I first noticed it around Zelda Ocarina. A few months down the line people would pause, realise that what was seen was done better before and elsewhere, or at least not without serious scope for improvements, and then if not a backlash then a hangover period would end ("what were we thinking?" and all that) and all the lists that gushed over it would very clearly belong in that one period where everybody was still shiny and happy over a game.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 31, 2017)

This so-called list is as jacked up as RX Vega prices are at the time of this writing.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> We see it all the time we overhyped games/games where many a reviewer seems to believe the hype, indeed I first noticed it around Zelda Ocarina. A few months down the line people would pause, realise that what was seen was done better before and elsewhere, or at least not without serious scope for improvements, and then if not a backlash then a hangover period would end ("what were we thinking?" and all that) and all the lists that gushed over it would very clearly belong in that one period where everybody was still shiny and happy over a game.



I'm not too sure about that. Obviously, I was still a baby when OOT came out so I can't say you're wrong.
However, BOTW (in my opinion) has no real glaring flaws. 
But, arguments involving opinions and nothing else are no fun. So I'll leave it at that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2017)

Alas the N64 era internet is a bit hazy these days (to say nothing of dead tree still having relevance, and even teletext) or I would try linking some stuff. I am sure you have seen similar things with reviews of COD and such (it's not a bad way to shoot someone in the face but you can have just as much fun with these older games and other current ones type thing).

Did you see the "one month on are you still playing BOTW?" threads and articles? So much of that was "yeah I have stopped, could collect the seeds but really can't be arsed" and that itself is a flaw. I still maintain the degradation system was handled atrociously, the mini shrine thing was far from tip top, the slowdowns seem to have been mostly fixed and the graphics were better than the awful pre release screens and footage, likewise it seems many of the silly bugs which never should have been have been squashed or mitigated, and most of the rest was second rate skyrim with a bit of assassin's creed thrown in.
Going further if asked the question what would I change within reason and the answer is not minor streamlining (much of what I said above I would fix, combat I would make a bit more fulfilling -- much as I am not a great fan of hyrule warriors that was a better fighting engine.

Spin it another way. Rather than top ?? games would you feel compelled to include BOTW on a list of core/fundamental games to have played to really get this gaming lark? It would not be the worst choice, there being many out and out broken options to pick from, but I would substitute almost any PS360 open world game for this and not think twice. Equally nothing can be all things to all men but I find there are enough of them out there rubbed the wrong way by BOTW, the biggest being people play games to feel, for want of a better term, hard where this just beats you down all the time without even pulling off a * souls style mastery/I deserved to get smacked down for not paying attention type situation. Or a subtle variation on the theme -- someone of the right disposition tells me they have not played skyrim and I would feel the need to correct that, would not for BOTW just like I might for say Two Worlds II (a game I would happily sub for BOTW in the previous contemplation).


----------



## iAqua (Aug 31, 2017)

Super Monkey Ball? lmao.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 31, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Did you see the "one month on are you still playing BOTW?" threads and articles? So much of that was "yeah I have stopped, could collect the seeds but really can't be arsed" and that itself is a flaw.



Why would people still be playing an adventure game that isn't multiplayer, a month after? I didn't play TP/WW/OOT/GTAV/Witcher 3 or Dark Souls 3 (While it does have multiplayer, it's still much more of a solo game) a month after launch.



FAST6191 said:


> much as I am not a great fan of hyrule warriors that was a better fighting engine.



I have to disagree there, Hyrule Warriors was a boring hack and slash, all one had to do was mash Y while in BOTW you'd be dead by doing so.



FAST6191 said:


> would you feel compelled to include BOTW on a list of core/fundamental games to have played to really get this gaming lark?



Sure I would.



FAST6191 said:


> the biggest being people play games to feel, for want of a better term, hard where this just beats you down all the time without even pulling off a * souls style mastery/I deserved to get smacked down for not paying attention type situation.



Would you say that these people are a sizeable minority or a very vocal one? 
I don't play Zelda games for difficulty, and I doubt anyone familiar with the series should. The last hard Zelda was the very first.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 1, 2017)

I really wanna make a big comment about this list but I have no time. So I'll just say this list is garbage  and completely subjective (those all lists are to some extent subjective of course).


----------



## Alkéryn (Sep 1, 2017)

This list is a lot of garbage though
yes most are good games, but their order or even their place in the list is pure bs 
and BOTW n°1 ? yeah no


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Sep 2, 2017)

Fates is on the list, but Awakening isn't. 

Haha, no.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 7, 2017)

Top 10 isn't JRPGs so this is bs.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 7, 2017)

[insert favourite game here] isn't on the list, this list sucks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 7, 2017)

sj33 said:


> this list sucks.


True


----------



## l13f4k3 (Sep 7, 2017)

no broodwar? mo melee? what's this crap


----------



## Condarkness (Sep 8, 2017)

Quite honestly, this is one of the worst lists I've ever seen. GOD AWFUL!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm thinking of making a thread inviting people to post their own top 100. I'm genuinely curious to see what tempers have on their list (aside the few mentionings that probably are in their top 10's).

However, such a thread would require me to give the proper example, and I don't have the time to properly dedicate throwing together such a list myself.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 8, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm thinking of making a thread inviting people to post their own top 100. I'm genuinely curious to see what tempers have on their list (aside the few mentionings that probably are in their top 10's).
> 
> However, such a thread would require me to give the proper example, and I don't have the time to properly dedicate throwing together such a list myself.


I think top 100 is too much for one person.
After the first 20 they would be all more or less like "I kind of liked it the same as the previous one"


----------



## sj33 (Sep 8, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm thinking of making a thread inviting people to post their own top 100. I'm genuinely curious to see what tempers have on their list (aside the few mentionings that probably are in their top 10's).
> 
> However, such a thread would require me to give the proper example, and I don't have the time to properly dedicate throwing together such a list myself.


If honestly be more interested in seeing what people think the top 10 *important *games are and why. It's a little more reasoned than people just listing their favourite games (which we may love but aren't necessarily important in the grand scheme of gaming). Some of the suggestions in this very thread have been seriously from the leftfield.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 8, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think top 100 is too much for one person.
> After the first 20 they would be all more or less like "I kind of liked it the same as the previous one"


Tell me about it (I'm in the process of listing up my favorite horror movies. it's like comparing apples to oranges at times  ).

But the reason for a top 100 isn't by coincidence. Of course games can usually shift 10-20 spots (especially in the back of the list) depending on the mood of the creator, but even so there can be drawn parallels and meta-scores when you compare it to other lists.



sj33 said:


> If honestly be more interested in seeing what people think the top 10 *important *games are and why. It's a little more reasoned than people just listing their favourite games (which we may love but aren't necessarily important in the grand scheme of gaming). Some of the suggestions in this very thread have been seriously from the leftfield.


That's also an interesting take. A bit controversial, though (I would probably name wii sports and snake for the old nokia, for example). But hey...at least that is doable. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 8, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> That's also an interesting take. A bit controversial, though (I would probably name wii sports and snake for the old nokia, for example). But hey...at least that is doable. Thanks for the inspiration.


I think for me, a list of the top 10 important games would contain those that established and pioneered key developments that paved the way for the games we have today.

For example, *Super Mario 64* cemented the way we control characters on a 3D plane. *Doom* transformed the first person shooter from being a glorified dungeon crawler to pioneering texture mapping, shadowing, multiple planes and levels etc., *Grand Theft Auto 3* laid the foundations for any game that involves traversing across large cities, *Zelda: Ocarina of Time* was hugely influential as an epic adventure game of such scale, even *Tomb Raider* - basically every third person adventure game ever from Uncharted to Assassin's Creed to Horizon to even The Last of Us use the basic foundations established by the original Tomb Raider.* Super Mario Brothers* obviously established jumping as a fundimental element of character control.

How many of those above games would make my top 10 favourite games? Probably only Doom. These games have all been bettered, but these are key games that the industry today was built upon. Were they even the first games in the genre? Often not. But they were the ones that cemented the formula.

In that sense, ome of the suggestions in this thread are seriously random. My favourite JPRG is Grandia, but it wouldn't make even my top 100 list of important games.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 8, 2017)

Heh...nice mentions. I've just finished writing my thread, but I had chosen my games before I read your reply (meaning: it's coincidence we've got three cross-overs).


----------



## bonefix (Sep 8, 2017)

they should have released a full list of every game they considered in order... weird pics near the bottom of that list, i'd like to see what got cut


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 17, 2017)

i only played (and liked) 7 games from that list


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 17, 2017)

Noo Fallout 4? Dammit. Tje woorld shoudve voted!!!


----------



## Apex (Sep 19, 2017)

Where can I go to evaluate them poorly as a company? 

No Final Fantasy VII. What is this?


----------



## B.B.Link (Sep 19, 2017)

1. The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 19, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> >No FFIX, FFVI and Mother 3 and Half-Life 1
> >Bioshock at 83 and Earthbound at 67
> >BOTW at 1
> >No Zelda CDi games
> ...


EXACTLY! They're forgetting the original Half-Life, that revolutionized the gaming industry by introducing an intriguing story and an amazing game engine, you can literally play it on an Intel Compute Stick.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 21, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> EXACTLY! They're forgetting the original Half-Life, that revolutionized the gaming industry by introducing an intriguing story and an amazing game engine, you can literally play it on an Intel Compute Stick.


Erm...half life 1 was a great game, but you're seriously exaggerating with these reasons. Licensing game engines wasn't something that was done at that time, so pretty much every game company used their own. Stories weren't too uncommon either, though admittedly relatively rare for FPS'es in that period. Your final argument makes even less sense because basically every game of that time period will run on a toaster nowadays.


----------

